# I gave maisy frontline today



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I gave my 2.5kg chi frontline today cause I keep finding re Dom fleas on her, but since her having it, she's vomited 5 times and now she has just been sleeping, she is not a happy bunny!! Should I be worried??

Tammy xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes! You should be worried!! She could be having a bad reaction to the insecticide!

You should IMMEDIATELY give her a thorough bath with Dawn dishwashing liquid (the blue stuff) or whatever you have and let it suds on her for at least 5 minutes. Get that flea poison off her NOW!

Then get to the vet!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I call vet she might be allergic to the front line.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I used a frontline-type product once on my first chi (and he was over 10 lbs). Scared me to death! He was so lethargic, vomiting! I did bathe him right away, but I don't remember with what, that was about 20 years ago!
I have never used anything like it since. 

My husband spreads fertiziler with bug killer once a year on the lawn and I keep Zodiac flea spray on hand for the dogs. I would rather deal fleas if necessary than go through that again!! 

I think Maisy will be fine.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Definitely bathe her quickly and call the vet for any further advice.

FWIW, not only because of this reaction, but Frontline is not getting the best reviews lately. For about the past couple years-ish, there've been a LOT of people reporting that Frontline isn't even working anyway. The company is denying that fleas are building any immunity; but instead insisting that people need to be treating the environment as well as there must be an infestation. Well, SURE; but the fact is for years people have been able to use just Frontline alone, never had to bomb their house, never had to do ANYTHING else but put the spot-on on their backs. Heck back when I worked at a clinic a few years ago; they were saying that Frontline lasted 3 months!!! for fleas;and only had to do it monthly if there was a tick issue.  Either way, I've lost a lot of respect for Merial... 
Moral of the story; Frontline is crap not only for reactions like the ones you've described but for the fact that it obviously hasn't worked well for a while now and the company is in denial. When they lost their patent and WalMart came out with Pet Armor, the cheap generic, it's still pointless because it's the same ingredients... therefor not working anyway.

The ONLY time I have ((recently)) heard people insisting that Frontline works; is people who have never HAD fleas anyway and just use it monthly as a preventative. Chances are environment plays a factor and there aren't many fleas to put them at risk anyway.

I have NOT heard any cases where people HAD fleas on their dogs; and Frontline did a %*#@ thing to help.... not in at least 2-3 years! And this is INCLUDING people who did follow Merials advice and bombed their house, sprayed the yard, etc...


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

as brodysmom said... get to the vets! 
Better she is having a bad reaction there where they can help her if things get really serious! 

Make sure you reallly wash it off, use a harsh soap, not good for the skin, but you need to get it off!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I would not use Frontline now. However, I did use Frontline this summer--one time only-- on 8 dogs--6 Chis and 2 large dogs. A Pom visitor from texas turned out to be infested with fleas. Frontline resolved the problem for the Pom in 48 hours. My little Finn caught a couple of fleas, but was flea-free in 24 hours. None of the others caught fleas. Now, that being said, this is Colorado where there are no fleas (or the instances of fleas are very rare). I was unaware of Frontline and its issues at the time, so i was lucky no one developed problems. I would not use Frontline again, but I do want to say that it worked one time this summer.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I hate flea poisons, I don't use any flea products on Paco, there has to be a better way. I found two fleas on Paco last summer. I put some flea spray on a cotton ball and rubbed it around his neck and that did the trick, I have not seen any fleas this year and I look for them all the time. I'd get your little on to the Vet ASAP.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Any news on your pup?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Any news or updates on this post?


----------



## seagl07 (Aug 3, 2011)

See I am extremely allergic to fleas they make me sick and give me a rash its really bad so I have to treat preventativly for them but what I do is treat the yard to kill bugs use a really good flea shampoo once a month that lasts for 30 ays and kills flea eggs aswell and I have treated the dogs with just some walmart flea drops I only use a small amount on their necks and put a shirt on them till it dries. As for her reaction to the flea meds I would scrub her off really good and rinse her in the sink under temped water for like 20 min don't use water that's tooo warm as it will open her pores and let more of the meds in her system get some gatorade or pedilyte and make her drink it so she doesn't dehydrate n put in a call to your vet


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you to every one for getting back to me, sorry I havnt replied sooner, I did bath her like to said, I did it twice, my vet is really far away and I havnt a car so I had to just keep a very close eye on her, but after her bath she soon got a bit more lively and no more sickness. I certainly won't be using frontline again! I only used it cause my mum has used it on her cats for years, I didn't think anything of it, but that's a scare I don't need again!! Thank you all again xxxxx


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad your pup is doing better. Just continue to keep an eye on her.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just an FYI...
[We use Revolution from April-1 to October and then switch to just heartgard]
Our daughter bought a Hartz-brand flea drop medication for her cats. Her 7-lb had an almost immediate neurologic reaction to it and twitching to her ears and back legs. Our daughter quickly bathed her in original blue Dawn dishwashing liquid. She still required a day's stay at the vets but they said the Dawn saved her from other complications such as permanent seizures.
Hartz did pay for her vet bill and Walmart did refund her for the purchase price. Luckily in her case, my grandkitty is fine!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

So glad your little dog is now fine.

My little chi x had a severe reaction to frontline and drontal given together, by a vet, when he was tiny baby of only 350grms.
He was in hosptial on life support for 5 days.

I've used frotnline since now he's over 900grms but I only put the tiniest bit on his neck from a pippette for small dogs. It still seems to be working for my dogs though.


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

I NEVER use topical flea stuff anymore. But I heard that Sentinel is a safe product to use. It's a pill and you can only get it by prescription. It also helps w/ worms. I've used this before and my chis had no reaction. But that topical stuff is extremely dangerous, DON'T use it anymore!!! 

If you want a safe effective way to get rid of fleas and worms, use food grade Diatomaceous Earth.....food grade kind only! It works wonders and is 100% safe! For worms: 1/2-1 tsp twice a day in their food for 3 weeks. Mix it in well w/ the food, I use some canned food for this. For fleas: sprinkle on their fur and rub it in and sprinkle in the areas they sleep and play, do this till you see no fleas.

It is a drying agent so it dries out the fleas and worms and this is what kills them but it WILL NOT harm your pet in anyway! Don't get it in your eyes or their eyes since it is a drying agent, but I use that now and nothing else and so far had no worms and no fleas! I deworm my Chis w/ this stuff every 3 to 4 mos just for maintenance.


----------

